# inFlow Inventory



## jse1234 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hii, 

I am setting up a small business and have downloaded the freeware of inFlow but it would be very good if I could have more than 100 products/customers saved on the database, however the cost for the Regular edition is way over my price range, I haven't budgeted any money what so ever for software and would find it really useful if someone could help  

I would either like the Licence key for this or another freeware download which does the same 

Help would be very appreciated ! 


Many thanks in advance :wave:


----------



## mattkostan (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi jse1234

Thanks very much for trying out our software. Very glad you like it!

Just so you know, you can actually get a code for 15% off simply by refering us to someone you know.

Could be another small business owner, a co-worker or even your significant other :smile:

Just go here: inFlow Inventory Software | Inventory System - Referral/Sharing Program and it will generate the code for 15% for you.

Hoping this will help you a little, 

Matt from inFlow Inventory Software | Inventory System

P.S. Don't forget to check your PM!:smile:


----------



## mattkostan (Sep 9, 2011)

Tried to PM you but need at least 3 posts. Please send an email to info @ inflowinventory.com

Thanks!


----------

